# breeding piranha



## colin007 (Jul 17, 2005)

as any body on this forum got to breed piranhas yet


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

lots, check out the breeding section just a bit further up!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I did just the other day. Now it looks like momma is ready to breed again! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have breed the nattereri several times









You trying some breeding??


----------



## colin007 (Jul 17, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I have breed the nattereri several times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there a right way to set up your tank for them to breed


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

No there isnt really. I have mine setup with just garvel and one piece of small drift wood and 2 amazon swords in another corner to leave my whole tank bare in the middle which is where most of the breeding takes place.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

No there isnt really. I have mine setup with just garvel and one piece of small drift wood and 2 amazon swords in another corner to leave my whole tank bare in the middle which is where most of the breeding takes place.


----------

